# Retrieving to Hand



## Gettinbirdy (Jun 15, 2006)

My pup is a 5 1/2 month black lab. He's crazy about retrieving. He'll fly after the bumber at full bore, pick it up immediately and cruise back to me. The only problem is that he'll get 90% of the way back to me and he'll start to veer off to one side or the other. He'll then park it about 10 feet from me and want to chew the bumper. He never drops the bumper so it isn't an issue of dropping it too early. The problem is he just doesn't bring it to hand. Many times he'll also run by me just out of my reach. Any help in breaking this habbit would be great!!!


----------



## Smitty_mn (Nov 2, 2005)

Make sure his adult teeth are in and get a good book like Evan Grahm SmartFetch. It is time to FORCE FETCH!! If he is not comiing back to you your OB is not where you want it to be, but remember the dog is still a baby. So take your time...


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

And don't forget the check cord. But most importantly get a good book like the one described above, or "The Ten Minute Retriever" or a good video and follow it. Follow a program and make training your dog something you never put off untill tommoro and you will have a dog better than most you have seen.


----------



## Gettinbirdy (Jun 15, 2006)

I wouldn't even think of force fetching him at this age. Force fetching is something that should be done on a more mature dog. You have to be very careful force fetching any dog. I couldn't imagine doing this to a young pup  .

Besides, isn't the main goal of force fetching to get the dog to hold on to the retrieve unit he brings it back. That really isn't my problem. The problem remains that he doesn't bring it to my hand, although he always brings it to my vicinity.


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

I think you are right, the issue isn't holding on to the dummy, its bringing it back all the way to you. I have the same issue with my Chessie, same age as your pup. My plan to remidy consists of the following:
- stop playing retrieving type games in the back yard, I think this reinforces his sloppy retrieving
- keep check cord on when training, if we won't come all the way in I can go for the cord and bring him in
- do a few short retrieves where I can hold onto the check cord and bring him all the way back in
- when he comes all the way in, let him hold the dummy while I praise him
- use water to my advantage, get the dummie from him before he gets to shore

Good luck and keep me posted on your progress!


----------



## Gettinbirdy (Jun 15, 2006)

Chris, it sounds like a good game plan! It's really amazing sometimes how changing one small thing in the training plan can really make a difference. I'll give the check cord a try.

Any other helpful suggestions out there?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> I wouldn't even think of force fetching him at this age. Force fetching is something that should be done on a more mature dog. You have to be very careful force fetching any dog. I couldn't imagine doing this to a young pup .


 :beer:

Your dog is doing fine, its a pup and they all go through that stage.

I wouldn't FF a dog until its had atleast one good hunting season. And even then most of the time its not necessary with labs.


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

I haven't FF my three labs and I never get a drop.
Try a formal hold.
I had my dogs hold onto stuff for up to twenty minutes at a time. Start with a glove, progress to plastic water bottle, all the way to a ten pound dumbbell wrapped in socks and everything in between. 
They held it when they went out to air, they held it while I ate supper, they held it on OB drills, etc.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Try turning your back and walking away just before the pup stops, watch over your shoulder and when he starts coming again praise and call him as long as he keeps coming. This sometime works. Sometimes you can lay down and the dog will think you want to play and bring the bumper on in. Give lots of praise when he comes in "letting him hold the bumper" and after he releases the bumper to hand. Going to different locations helps also.


----------



## raamw (Jan 2, 2006)

I believe the biggest mistake made with young dogs is the owners try ro get them to run before they know how to walk, basically they move them to quickly.

As a young dog prior to FF you should be working on the early obedience commands such as here, sit stay down and heal, set the gound work. The early retrieving should be with little pressure to stimulate the nature retrieving, if the early obedience has taken hold the pup should at least be coming back to you.

Force fetch is highly understimated, this sets what everything else builds on, for this week to 3 week priod all else training is stopped for the most part
You are teaching the Hold release and fetch comand, once this is for lack of a better word imprinted into his head the other training can continue

I donot want to make this sound simple because it normally is not, granted soe dogs pick up on it quiclkly but some do not.

I say most dog problems are caused by inexperienced trainers .


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

Great advice smitty_mn, and well said raamw. :beer:


----------

